# EPLAN Electric P8 Professional (Dongel) zu verkaufen



## jwj (20 Juli 2022)

Ich biete hier eine Einzelplatz-Lizenz für EPLAN Electric P8 Professional (aktuellste Version) an - mit Dongel.
Software-Wartungsvertrag läuft aktuell bis 30.09.2022 (ungekündigt) .

Angebot von EPLAN zur Umstellung auf Subscription-Modell bzw. Preis f. Wartung beim Verbleib im Software-Service-Modell kann auf Wunsch mitgeliefert werden (Angebot v. 14.06.22).

Bei Interesse bitte melden ; gern auch direkt per mail an  martina.schiller@hotmail.de


----------



## jwj (15 September 2022)

Aktualisierung ! die Lizenz steht nicht mehr zur Verfügung.


----------

